

What if you could make other ideas work but stay focused on the challenging one? - humbertomn

I&#x27;m in a massive and not so exploited market (Brazil). In a regular week I can think of 1 or 2 new apps that could be built and easily take the national market, specially in the B2B arena. But then all my energy wants to keep pushing my official - and much more dificult - project with a global focus. Do you ever feel something like that? Is this a bad thing?
======
gary__
Reminds me of the early part of this guys story...
[http://tylertringas.com/storemapper-store-locator-
bootstrapp...](http://tylertringas.com/storemapper-store-locator-bootstrapped-
to-50k/)

------
freecode
Why don't you spend a few hours a week in one of them, as a side project? It
would be harmless to check how it goes and how you feel.

------
thenomad
Muse businesses are good. If you're sure they're a solid bet and they have a
clear business model that can make money, I'd say give 'em a go.

If they're not of the "simple, direct route to profit" variety, though,
concentrate on the main biz. Do what you're excited about.

